# This is usury at its finest.



## polyglotwannabe

Hi, there, my dear friends:
I am trying to find a phrase for the phrase in the thread

They charge an exorbitant interest rate for borrowed money. That is usury and is considered a criminal act in many countries.
Chase Bank recently raised its interest rate on credit cards to 32.24%. That is usury at its finest.

My try> 
Sie laden einen exorbitanten Zinssatz für geliehenes Geld auf. Das ist Wucher. Das wird in vielen Ländern als Straftat angesehen. Die Chase Bank erhöhte kürzlich den Zinssatz für Kreditkarten auf 32,24%. _*Das ist Wucher vom Feinsten*_.



_*Thanks a lot for your ever-present support.
poly *_


----------



## elroy

I suggest:

Das ist Wucher reinster Prägung. 
Das ist der Inbegriff von Wucher. 
Das ist der reinste Wucher.


----------



## HilfswilligerGenosse

elroy said:


> Das ist der reinste Wucher.



"Das ist Wucher, wie er im Buche steht"

und beim ersten Satz hast du einen Fehler gemacht, @polyglotwannabe : 




polyglotwannabe said:


> Sie laden einen exorbitanten Zinssatz für geliehenes Geld auf.


 passt nicht. In anderen Zusammehängen bedeutet "charge" tatsächlich "aufladen" (_charging_ your cell phone/electric car etc.,), hier aber etwa "verlangen": Sie *verlangen* einen exorbitanten Zinssatz für Kredite/für geliehenes Geld.


----------



## elroy

Hallo @HilfswilligerGenosse, Du hast nur meinen dritten Satz zitiert, und einen vierten vorgeschlagen. Was wolltest Du damit ausdrucken? Dass Du meinen dritten Satz für akzeptabel hältst, die anderen beiden aber nicht? Oder etwas anderes?


----------



## HilfswilligerGenosse

polyglotwannabe said:


> Das ist Wucher vom Feinsten.





elroy said:


> Das ist der reinste Wucher.





elroy said:


> Das ist Wucher reinster Prägung.  _habe ich so nie gehört. _
> Das ist der Inbegriff von Wucher.  _okay, aber nicht so idiomatisch_.





elroy said:


> Hallo @HilfswilligerGenosse, Du hast nur meinen dritten Satz zitiert, und einen vierten vorgeschlagen. Was wolltest Du damit ausdrucken? Dass Du meinen dritten Satz für akzeptabel hältst, die anderen beiden aber nicht? Oder etwas anderes?



Genau, das stimmt!


----------



## polyglotwannabe

Thanks a lot, guys. You're always there for us. I thank you so much.
I edited my post because I had written my try in English, but I should have done my translation in German. At least, that was my first intention. But anyways, you have given me several choices that translate the phrase_* 'at its finest' *so it's all good.!, and rectified my 'aufladen'. Thanks!_


----------



## bearded

HilfswilligerGenosse said:


> Sie *verlangen* einen exorbitanten Zinssatz


Vielleicht auch: ''sie _berechnen _einen exorbitanten Zinssatz''. In meiner Auffassung werden Zinsen verlangt, Sätze berechnet.


----------



## berndf

elroy said:


> Hallo @HilfswilligerGenosse, Du hast nur meinen dritten Satz zitiert, und einen vierten vorgeschlagen. Was wolltest Du damit ausdrucken? Dass Du meinen dritten Satz für akzeptabel hältst, die anderen beiden aber nicht? Oder etwas anderes?





elroy said:


> Das ist Wucher reinster Prägung.


Ich kann dir gar nicht mal sagen warum, aber ich das klingt in der Tat merkwürdig, zumindest unidiomatisch. Ich Stimme mit @HilfswilligerGenosse überein.



elroy said:


> Das ist der Inbegriff von Wucher.


Hier passt der Kontext nicht so ganz. Den Ausdruck _der Inbegriff von_ würde ich verwenden, wenn es um Qualitäten geht, aber nicht Fragen von mehr oder weniger. Würdest du hier _the epitome of _verwenden?


----------



## sma099

The suggestions so far are good if we only translate the individual sentence in the thread title. I agree with HilfswilligerGenosse regarding "reinster Prägung", but I think "Das ist der Inbegriff von Wucher." is good too.

I have never heard the word "usury" before. The Cambridge dictionary says it's formal, and for an exact translation we might need to take this into account because "Wucher" is more of a colloquial word. Then again, the part "at its finest" combined with usury confuses me a bit. @elroy, how would you rate the level of formality of the English original?

Perhaps for a formal translation, something like "Dieser Zins ist / Dieses Angebot ist / Diese Konditionen sind sittenwidrig." is better.


----------



## berndf

Nein, _Wucher_ ist schon die richtige Übersetzung. _Wucher_ hat dieselben Rechtsfolgen wie Sittenwidrigkeit (§ 138 beschreibt in Absatz 1 Sittenwidrigkeit und in Absatz 2 Wucher mit denselben Rechtsfolgen) und er ist oft auch zugleich sittenwidrig. Aber sittenwidrig kann ein Rechtsgeschäft aus ganz verschiedenen Gründen sein, nicht nur weil es Wucher beinhaltet.


----------



## bearded

polyglotwannabe said:


> _*Das ist Wucher vom Feinsten*_.


Mein Vorschlag: _Das ist reinste Wucherei._


----------



## Hutschi

elroy said:


> I suggest:
> 
> Das ist Wucher reinster Prägung.
> Das ist der Inbegriff von Wucher.
> Das ist der reinste Wucher.



Ich möchte beschreiben, wie ich die Wendungen verstehe:

_Das ist Wucher reinster Prägung. _(Interessant. Gehoben, es passt nicht in jedem Zusammenhang, aber durch die Beziehung von "Prägung" und "Geld" wirkt es interessant. Das Bild ist allerdings vielleicht genau deshalb nicht völlig stimmig.)

_Das ist der Inbegriff von Wucher._ (Leicht ungewöhnliche Wendung, leicht gehoben. Es passt oft gut. Es ist nicht "abgegriffen")

_Das ist der reinste Wucher._ (Übliche und häufig genutzte Wendung, leicht abgegriffen, es ist eine Art "tote" Metapher, Alltagssprache, auch unabhängig von "echtem" Wucher, Beispiel: "Die Preise hier sind der reinste Wucher." = "Die Preise hier sind mir viel zu hoch.")

PS: (Edit: Ergänzung)


polyglotwannabe said:


> _*... Das ist Wucher vom Feinsten*_.



Das funktioniert, aber nur in ironischem Stil. Ironisch funktioniert es aber gut.

"Vom Feinsten" ist nämlich ein Inbegriff hoher Güte.
I think "at the finest" is also ironically.


----------



## berndf

bearded said:


> Mein Vorschlag: _Das ist reinste Wucherei._


Kannst Du mir erklären warum? Ich verstehe nicht so ganz wie du hier auf _Wucherei_ kommst. Weil die Bank das gewerbsmäßig macht vielleicht?


----------



## sma099

berndf said:


> § 138



Ich habe den Begriff Wucher jetzt auch in §291 gefunden. Ich habe es immer für einen umgangssprachlichen Begriff gehalten. Damit ist der Einwand erledigt.


----------



## Hutschi

"Der reinste Wucher" ist oft umgangssprachlich verwendet.


----------



## bearded

Bernd f:
Ich dachte an eine andauernde Tätigkeit ('they charge..for borrowed money'). Gleichzeitig erscheint mir 'Wucherei' geeignet als Ausdruck der Empörung.


----------



## berndf

Hutschi said:


> "Der reinste Wucher" ist oft umgangssprachlich verwendet.


Es ging @sma099 nicht darum, ob Wucher *auch* umgangssprachlich benutzt wird (hat nie jemand bezweifelt), sondern ob es *nur* umgangssprachlich benutzt wird (seine ursprüngliche Vermutung). Aber das hat sich ja jetzt geklärt.


----------



## Hutschi

polyglotwannabe said:


> That is usury at its finest.



Können wir nochmal zum Stil zurückkehren?
Welche der Wendungen passt hier in Deutsch am besten?

Ich denke, "der reinste Wucher" passt nicht so gut, weil die Ironie fehlt. Ich könnte es aber in Englisch auch überinterpretieren.

"Wucher vom Feinsten" würde passen, denke ich.


----------



## berndf

bearded said:


> Bernd f:
> Ich dachte an eine andauernde Tätigkeit ('they charge..for borrowed money').


Also ja, wegen der Gewerbsmäßigkeit. Wenn du das ausdrücken wolltest, OK. Ich halte es aber trotzdem nicht für angebracht. _Wucherei_ beschreibt ein Geschäftsmodell, bei dem der Verleih von Geld unter Ausnützung von Zwangslagen im Mittelpunkt steht. Das Kreditkartengeschäft so zu bezeichnen passt nicht. Im Mittelpunkt steht da immer noch die Zahlungsabwicklung. Dieses Geschäft kann _Wucher_ *beinhalten*, es *ist* aber nicht _Wucherei_.


bearded said:


> Gleichzeitig erscheint mir 'Wucherei' geeignet als Ausdruck der Empörung.


Ich halte _Wucherei_ eher für etwas *weniger* abwertend als _Wucher_. Salopp bezeichnet man jeden *privaten* Geldverleier als _Wucherer_, auch wenn es nur mäßig abwertend gemeint ist. Das ist übrigens noch ein weiterer Grund, warum _Wucherei_ im Zusammenhang mit einer Großbank nicht so ganz passt.


----------



## bearded

berndf said:


> _Wucherei_ beschreibt ein Geschäftsmodell...


Na ja, wenn man empört ist,  neigt man eben zum Übertreiben. Und hier scheint mir die Empörung vorhanden zu sein.
_Das ist (doch) reinste Wucherei! = Das ist ja eine Wucherer-Bande! _
Wenn Du aber als Muttersprachler wirklich weiter meinst, dass es unangebracht ist (vielleicht auch vom Stil her), so ziehe ich mich brav zurück.


----------



## berndf

bearded said:


> Na ja, wenn man empört ist,  neigt man eben zum Übertreiben. Und hier scheint mir die Empörung vorhanden zu sein.
> _Das ist (doch) reinste Wucherei! = Das ist ja eine Wucherer-Bande! _


Ich hatte meinen Post noch etwas erweitert. Das hat sich offenbar mit deiner Antwort überschnitten:


berndf said:


> Ich halte _Wucherei_ eher für etwas *weniger* abwertend als _Wucher_. Salopp bezeichnet man jeden *privaten* Geldverleier als _Wucherer_, auch wenn es nur mäßig abwertend gemeint ist. Das ist übrigens noch ein weiterer Grund, warum _Wucherei_ im Zusammenhang mit einer Großbank nicht so ganz passt.


----------



## bearded

OK, ich danke Dir.

Was hältst Du übrigens von meiner #7? Ich möchte meinen Punkt deutlicher erläutern:
'Berechnen' kommt von 'rechnen'.  Nachdem die  Zinssätze berechnet wurden, stellt das Verlangen  höherer Zinsen sozusagen das Ergebnis der Berechnung dar.


----------



## berndf

bearded said:


> OK, ich danke Dir.


Übrigens, _Wucherer-Bande_ (_Bande_ ist fast immer sehr negativ) gefällt mir, wenn du die Entrüstung noch etwas verstärken willst. Aber um den Ausgangssatz auch emotiv passend zu übersetzen, ist das nicht notwendig.


----------



## bearded

Danke nochmal. Bitte sieh auch meinen Zusatz zu #22.


----------



## berndf

bearded said:


> Danke nochmal. Bitte sieh auch meinen Zusatz zu #22.


_Berechnen_ (=_in Rechnung stellen_) ist wohl eine genauere Überstezung für _charge_ als _verlangen_. Trotzdem verstehe ich _charge_ hier als allgemeiner: Es kann sich sowohl auf den publizierten Zinssatz als auch auf die konkrete Forderung in einer konkreten Rechnung handeln. Und dann passt _berechnen_ nicht so richtig. Mit _Zins_ vs. _Zinssatz_ hat das Ganze m.E. nichts zu tun.

PS: Kann es sein, dass Du nicht zwischen den Verben _berechnen=ausrechnen_ und _berechnen=in Rechnung stellen_ unterschieden hast?


----------



## bearded

Die Doppeldeutigkeit des Verbs 'berechnen' (calculate / charge) führt manchmal - einen Nichtmuttersprahler - zu falschen Schlüssen.


----------



## berndf

bearded said:


> Die Doppeldeutigkeit des Verbs 'berechnen' (calculate / charge) führt manchmal - einen Nichtmuttersprahler - zu falschen Schlüssen.


Ist mir auch gerade eben aufgefallen.  Siehe mein PS oben.


----------



## JClaudeK

polyglotwannabe said:


> _Das ist Wucher vom Feinsten._





HilfswilligerGenosse said:


>





Hutschi said:


> "Wucher vom Feinsten" würde passen, denke ich.



HilfswilligerGenosse und Hutschi befürworten "_Wucher vom Feinsten"._

Mir dagegen geht "_Wucher vom Feinsten"_ gegen den Strich. _"vom Feinsten" _verwendet man doch normalerweise nur im kulinarischen Sinne, oder?


"at its finest" erinnert mich eher an "pures Gold".

Wie wäre es mit "_Das ist* purer* Wucher" _?


----------



## berndf

_Vom Feinsten _wird auch ironisch übertragen gebraucht. Es sollte nicht schwer fallen, Belege zu finden. Und ein ironischer Ausdruck passt durchaus in den Kontext.


----------



## JClaudeK

berndf said:


> _vom Feinsten _wird auch ironisch übertragen gebraucht.


Na dann .....



sma099 said:


> I have never heard the word "usury" before. The Cambridge dictionary says it's formal, and for an exact translation we might need to take this into account because "Wucher" is more of a colloquial word.


"usury" steht (jetzt) auch im Urban Dictionary, wo man im Allgemeinen keine formellen Ausdrücke findet.


----------



## sma099

JClaudeK said:


> "usury" steht (jetzt) auch im Urban Dictionary, wo man im Allgemeinen keine formellen Ausdrücke findet.



Auch wenn das natürlich keinen Dictionary-Eintrag widerlegt, ist der Eintrag interessant: Es scheint, als wenn dieser Eintrag von 2007 von vielen Webseiten einfach mit Schreibfehlern kopiert wurde und irgendwo von *polyglotwannabe *aufgeschnappt wurde.


----------



## deltron

Und was mit "Das ist Wucher in voller Pracht"?

oder

Das ist ja unverschämter Wucher.


----------



## polyglotwannabe

Deltron > Usury in full splendor!. Wow!. Thanks to all who have contributed. Amazing as always!. JCK says that the term usury appears in the U.D._ He is right._ The U.D has many words that are formal. It is mostly slang. But there are terms, usually terms that are not that common( many English-speaking natives don't know what the word usury mean. (Even people with some schooling). It is fascinating how, with your help, every hard term or definition becomes a walk in the park. Usury is not a colloquial term in English. It falls in between the moral and the legal realm.


----------

